# alumilite getting old



## Graybeard (Feb 24, 2019)

I did a cast today using alumilite clear slow. I was surprised when it came out of the pressure pot firm since it was so old. Does this means it's ok to use or how do you know when alumilite is too old? I assumed it wouldn't set up anymore.

The piece is out of the pressure pot but I'll let it sit a couple of days before cutting it on the band saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 25, 2019)

Well I did take it out and turn it and it seems fine. I guess trying it is the only way to know for sure. Darn, another thing to spend time and money on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 25, 2019)

I just bought some, so I’m interested in the shelf life of Alumilite also...


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 25, 2019)

It looks like it'll last longer than the 6 months they talk about. Mine has been a couple of years but it's never been opened and out of sunlight and kept cold. Part B is jelled but it thins in a warm water bath. Today I had both A and B in the warm water bath and they were too hot when I mixed them. Never made it to the pour. Darn stuff set up right as I was pouring it. Live and learn. I'll try again tomorrow. I think now that it's opened I better do my casting fast. Anxious to hear more about what you got and how it's going.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 26, 2019)

@Graybeard - They can make magical resins that you can do all sorts of things with, and can't make it predictable enough to make it to the mold once mixed. I despise alumilite for several reasons, that being one on them. 

@DKMD - mine sat on the shelf well over a year before I opened it, then several months after opening. Last 2-3 ounces of each was all I had a problem with.  

@Gdurfey - See above post... This is what you're up against preheating your resin.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 26, 2019)

Rocky, what do you prefer for casting?


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 26, 2019)

I typically use Simar 41 David, but been having trouble with dyes in that. Looking for something different for dying.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 26, 2019)

I'll warm just a little to pour and let set up and then a cycle on low heat in the oven if it wants to set slow but that is only after it's gelled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

